# Dave Audettes 7x19 stretch lathe info??



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I was over on the mini lathe page and seen a url for Dave Audettes 7x19 stretch lathe, however when pursued all it does is keep going to a bunch of different servers and never to his page or info. Anyone here able to help on this ? The page it keeps going to is"broncosaurus" 
thanx smitty


----------



## jihe (Jan 21, 2010)

Try archive.org:
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.broncosaurus.net/7x20.html


----------



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanx for the info ! pretty good site and that as a project looks interesting ;D
thanx smitty


----------

